# Paloma Instant Hot Water Heater Problem



## 106942 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi there

I was just wondering if any of you clued up people out there may know what the problem with my heater is...

symptoms...

works perfectly when I turn on the hot tap on the sink... but does not fire the main burner when I use the hot tap on the shower?

The way it is set up it that there is a cold water feed into the unit and then a single hot water feed out which is "T'd" off to each tap which are only geographically inches apart (through a wall) using less than a foot of pipe after the "T" - I thought this seemed relavent as I thought it must be a pressure problem or something different on 2 seperate feeds but I'm totally confused as it's all on essentially one feed so why does one tap fire it but the other not??? 


Any light that could be shed would be lovely cos not having a shower is really annoying me!

:wink:


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

What an annoying problem! 
Is the water pressure to the shower any different?
Is the shower head chalked up?
Check for a shut off valve that may be partially closed.
If this does not help let us know as this will bump the question up again, someone on here will come up with the solution.
Regards Rob.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Vicster, Although i have not come across that specific problem before I would suspect the diaphragm needs renewing, Steve


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

This heater uses water pressure to open up the diaphragm valve to turn the gas on. It may be that the water flow through each tap is different and somehow restricted to the tap that doesnt work.
The first thing i would try is adjusting the heat setting with the dodgy tap open and the pump running. Does altering this cause the burner to fire up? If so you have narrowed it down to flow.

As well as this try disconnecting the pipe to the dodgy tap and run the water full bore into a bowl or bucket and see if this causes the burner to light. Again if so then the problem is (which it seems anyway) down to the flow through the heater. Look for pipes kinked or blockages.

The diapragm (which is opened by water pressure) operates a piston on the gas valve. Try a little lubrication in that area.

Hope this helps
Phill


----------



## 106942 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips! I'm gonna have a good furtle with it over the weekend. I'll report back on any findings!

Of course any more ideas are always welcomed

xxx


----------



## 111876 (May 3, 2008)

hi ,i also have a paloma which is a few years old and have a problem.my problem is that after lighting pilot as soon as you turn gas switch to left the main burner comes on.i have just fitteda new water pump,a whale with 3gpm out put,so water feed seems correct.has anyonme any ideas please,i am a new mem,ber and saw other help and advice on these heaters so thought i would try for help here,thanks in anticipation ancient one.


----------



## 111271 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi, I'm restoring my first mh and also have a problem with my Paloma! The pilot stays on ok, when you open a tap the pump starts/water comes out but the boiler don't light...
Is there a service/repair co. near Oldham, lancs?
Also, my electrolux 3 way fridge rm212 only works on mains, again any help needed!
thanks, Mike


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
Take the shower head off and then try!
regards
Richard


----------

